# Cheerwine Bottle list



## BottleCapKid (Jun 21, 2014)

I collect the cheerwine Octogon bottles. I'm trying to get every city that cheerwine made the Octogon bottle in. Here is my list of the cities I already have. I would love to know if anyone else knows any more cities I don't have. Pictures would be great also. 

Thanks 

Cheerwine List 

Salisbury, NC
Charlotte, NC
Burlington, NC
Granite Falls, NC
Rock Hill, SC
West Jefferson, NC
Rocky Mount, NC
Greensboro, NC
Gastonia, NC
Sanford, NC
Leaksville, NC
Winston-Salem, NC 
Johnson City, TENN
Nova Sota, TEX
Rockingham, NC
Lenoir, NC
York, SC
Danville, VA
Longview, TEX
Greenville, SC
Asheville, NC


----------



## Aloysia (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi.......looking at your list I see something that might be misspelled.  I live in Texas and I do not know of a town called Novo Sota, Tx.  However, I do not live that far from a town named Navasota.  Could you mean Navasota??  Would be curious to know.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry for that mistake. But yes I have a Navasota TEX bottle.


----------



## nomorecop (Jun 23, 2014)

Shelby ,NC also bottled the Cheerwine.


----------



## nomorecop (Jun 23, 2014)

That is the octogon in Shelby


----------



## BottleCapKid (Jun 24, 2014)

nomorecop said:
			
		

> That is the octogon in Shelby



That's the next one on my list. You know of any more?


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know much about Cheerwine, but it sure tastes good!


----------



## BottleCapKid (Jun 24, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> I don't know much about Cheerwine, but it sure tastes good!



You got that right


----------



## Ashevillebottleguy17 (Sep 12, 2021)

Still looking the shelby nc or a Longview tx?


----------



## mkledford1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ashevillebottleguy17 said:


> Still looking the shelby nc or a Longview tx?


I have an extra Shelby and an extra Longview that I would maybe trade for bottles I need.  I still need an Asheville, Andrews, Sanford, Florence, Greensboro and Novasota.  Mike


----------



## Ashevillebottleguy17 (Dec 23, 2021)

This is the same guy from Facebook, I am looking for an Asheville for you lol, thanks.

Edward.


----------



## Bad3555 (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't have any of your bottles but I do alot of looking, I'll keep me eyes peeled for your bottles. I posted a picture so everyone would know what they look like. Good Luck!


----------

